# Just invested in photo equipment with bad results!



## MichaelOPE (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi, let me first start with a brief introduction. We started having problems with manufacturers for unauthorized photo use. We have since invested proximately $1100-1200 in photo equipment (and countless hours trying to achieve a decent photo). Here is the equipment we have:

- Canon EOS REBEL T3 Camera
- EFS60MM/2.8 Canon 60mm f/2.8 EF-S Macro USM Lens
- 24" x 51" Plexi Shooting Table
- (2x) 1000 Watt 20" x 28" Softbox Light
-Tripod

I am trying to achieve an even shadow (not to harsh in any one area). Should I purchase a strobe or two?

If someone is in the Long Island/New York area that would have an interest in coming down for a few hours (we would obviously pay) that would be great.

*
OP: Your image has been removed since TPF does not permit the posting of images for which the poster does not either hold copyright or permission to use. You may post a link to the image.*


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 8, 2012)

Read Light: Science and Magic.

Will help you a lot.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 8, 2012)

MichaelOPE said:


> I am trying to achieve an even shadow (not to harsh in any one area).



I dont see an really harsh shadows in the in your image. Remember shadows give an image depth so you want some shadows.

Your image is fine.


----------



## RCunningham (Nov 8, 2012)

I think your image is better than the other, as stated above you need shadows as well to get a good looking image.


----------



## MichaelOPE (Nov 8, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> Read Light: Science and Magic.
> 
> Will help you a lot.



I appreciate the suggestion, but I currently don't have time to read a whole book on lightning. I would rather pay someone to come for a day and show me what I'm doing wrong. I'm not looking to become a professional photog (although I must say I enjoy it)


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 8, 2012)

Actaully I like your image more!

First i would like to know which shadow is disturbing you. 

Also, I have seen a lecture on product photography. He was shooting ladies bags and he used alot of white foam board 1- to eleminate the reflections 2- to hide other things in the room that are reflecting 3- as fill light against unwanted shadows. He was using 2 strobes also, so i think you need to try reflectors and see what is changing in the subject when you add the foam board next to it and not buy an extra light or two.

 Further more he fixed alot of this in photoshop so you can add a level layer and mask in the areas you want.


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2012)

Now all you have to invest in is acquiring the needed photography artistic, technical, and lighting skills needed to use the equipment you have effectively.

 An hour or 2 won't be sufficient. A months worth of training might.


----------

